# macropodanthus alatus



## Luca69 (Jun 21, 2015)

A nice vandaceus from south-east Asia not common in collections. Very fragrant flowers but short live (about one week)


----------



## Secundino (Jun 21, 2015)

That's cute!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 21, 2015)

Oh, wow -- I'm in love...


----------



## NYEric (Jun 22, 2015)

Very nice, and good flower count. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 24, 2015)

Wow, so many flowers. Nice!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 29, 2015)

That's a very nice display


----------



## Stone (Jun 29, 2015)

Very desirable plant!!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 30, 2015)

Cool. Flowers look like cupped vanda tricolor 



Sent using Tapatalk


----------

